
OpenBSD 5.0 review | LinuxConfig.net - rohshall
http://linuxconfig.net/reviews/openbsd-5-0-review.html
======
adamrt
Come on... This isn't even a review. Its four paragraphs long. Its from eight
months ago. It nearly 2 full releases behind. The conclusion is "If only the
update mechanism were more modern…", but there is no discussion of it. Please
don't submit such an empty review.

I love OpenBSD but this "review" isn't doing anyone any favors.

~~~
rohshall
Unfortunately, there are not many detailed reviews of OpenBSD I could find.

